# Scary picture....



## clived (May 6, 2002)

...of our Chairman in the December issue of Audi Driver  :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I looked twice at the "old man" receiving the trophy think who is that? I didnt recognise the man in a suit!

Sorry Mark, you can have words with me on Saturday


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Needs pics!!!

Wouldn't know the Chairman if he was standing next to me! :roll: :wink:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I would :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Two of him as well   

Thank God Mark was there to collect the awards though !

Well done everyone, lets see if we can do it again next year 

Perhaps we can join Mark for the dinner too ?

8)


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Yep - the awards will have to go on the annual event calendar.... but we'll have to try to win another one!!!

L


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Two of him as well
> 
> Thank God Mark was there to collect the awards though !
> 
> ...


John

I did post up in the events section, but got absolutely no response :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> I did post up in the events section, but got absolutely no response :?


You had at least one response ... that I was busy in Berlin at the time?  
O.K. I know when I'm a no-one [sulk] :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

slg said:


> Needs pics!!!
> 
> Wouldn't know the Chairman if he was standing next to me! :roll: :wink:


Your ears would tell you


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

slg said:


> Needs pics!!!


Obviously we won't be posting a scan of the copyright Audi Driver article, but here's your chairman:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

clived said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Needs pics!!!
> ...


Maybe not, but we could post a scan of the un-copyrighted image that appears in issue 8 of absoluTTe.

Especially since it's the same picture. :roll:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Someone is in desperate need of a hair cut (NOT!!!!)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

kevtoTTy said:


> Someone is in desperate need of a hair cut (NOT!!!!)


Thank feck it's grown back since then... can't believe I had my head shaved on the day :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

nutts said:


> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Someone is in desperate need of a hair cut (NOT!!!!)
> ...


I still think he should have left you with a mohawk!! :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > kevtoTTy said:
> ...


Well, go faster stripes at least


----------

